# Marca male...



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Manager in riunione con il mio capo da...10 minuti?




Mi fischiano le orecchie a manetta.
Ok...calma e gesso.
Flap flap a posto.
Microtette con capezzolo a chiodo presente.
Cameltoe nascosto ma è il segreto di pulciunella.
Capello più o meno domato.
Smalto marmorizzato bianco non proprio nel mio stile ma..molto mistress...ho anche le unghie lunghe quadrate quindi...

Poi vediamo...
Nessuna macchia di cioccolato sulle labbra...nemmeno sulla maglietta...la pistola con manico di madreperla è al suo posto nella giarrettiera...la cintura con i chiodi da usare a mò di frusta è ok...


Sono pronta.
Ad affrontare il mio capo.
Perchè sono certa che Manager uscirà da quell'ufficio senza passare dal mio.

Invornito.:diavoletto:


----------



## Cattivik (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe tranquilla...

Come dice il Saggio Cinese...

Siediti sulla sponda del fiume... vedrai passare il cadavere del tuo nemico...

Cattivik (in area zen)

P.S. Portati anche la canna da pesca che mentre aspetti magari ci guadagni il pranzo/cena...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe... tutto a posto? Ma soprattutto... gli altri sono ancora vivi?


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe io faccio il tifo per te....


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Maggio 2012)

Io non so per che cosa tifare... non capisco che cosa stia succedendo...

Manager che prova a portare avanti le sue idee del progetto senza passare da Tebe?

Uff... sono torda spiegatemiiiiii


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Non lo so cosa sta succedendo...è strano che interagisca così con il mio capo...sono pure andati a pranzo fuori e non sono ancora tornati...
Non sto capendo una cippa, ma..incredibilmente non sono nervosa...
Appena so aggiorno...non sembra un film di spionaggio?


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2200 ha detto:
			
		

> Non lo so cosa sta succedendo...è strano che interagisca così con il mio capo...sono pure andati a pranzo fuori e non sono ancora tornati...
> Non sto capendo una cippa, ma..incredibilmente non sono nervosa...
> Appena so aggiorno...non sembra un film di spionaggio?


:yes:


----------



## scrittore (10 Maggio 2012)

uhm...ma il riferimento alle labbra sporche di cioccolato centra forse qualcosa con le mie perversioni su di te? :-D


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2202 ha detto:
			
		

> uhm...ma il riferimento alle labbra sporche di cioccolato centra forse qualcosa con le mie perversioni su di te? :-D


Mangio moltissimi baci perugina...tu hai parlato di nutella...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2203 ha detto:
			
		

> Mangio moltissimi baci perugina...tu hai parlato di nutella...


si vede che non ti conosce.... :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2202 ha detto:
			
		

> uhm...ma il riferimento alle labbra sporche di cioccolato centra forse qualcosa con le mie perversioni su di te? :-D


e tu con la polizia in ufficio ti fai di 'sti problemi? guarda che quelli mica hanno le manette ricoperte di piume di struzzo eh?


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2205 ha detto:
			
		

> e tu con la polizia in ufficio ti fai di 'sti problemi? guarda che quelli mica hanno le *manette ricoperte di piume di struzzo eh?*


Adorabili...stanno benissimo addosso a Mattia....


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2012)

Stai tranquilla Tebe,non credo che man faccia qualche porcata,per danneggiarti..se hai lavorato bene tutto andra'apposto.
C'e'unico rischio..non so che confidenza abbiano tra loro..presumo grande...man potrebbe raccontargli di voi due..sai anche per farsi grande con il collega.. mi sono scopata la tua sottoposta..sapessi come sa fare bene..''...preparati...


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2207 ha detto:
			
		

> Stai tranquilla Tebe,non credo che man faccia qualche porcata,per danneggiarti..se hai lavorato bene tutto andra'apposto.
> C'e'unico rischio..non so che confidenza abbiano tra loro..presumo grande...man potrebbe raccontargli di voi due..sai anche per farsi grande con il collega.. mi sono scopata la tua sottoposta..sapessi come sa fare bene..''...preparati...


Anche io non credo faccia qualche porcata non ce lo vedo proprio e assolutamente no raccontargli qualcosa su di noi.
Re l'ho detto Lothar...è un uomo molto timido che non parla di sesso nemmeno scherzando..diventa viola...
Credo che ci sia di mezzo il suo traferimento...ho questa impressione...


----------



## scrittore (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2205 ha detto:
			
		

> e tu con la polizia in ufficio ti fai di 'sti problemi? guarda che quelli mica hanno le manette ricoperte di piume di struzzo eh?


è andata via...domani vi racconto dell'interrogatorio ora cerco di sdrammatizzare


----------



## Cattivik (11 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2209 ha detto:
			
		

> è andata via...domani vi racconto dell'interrogatorio ora cerco di sdrammatizzare


Fortunato... l'ultima volta che son venuti da me si son fermati a cena...

Cattivik


----------



## edwina (11 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2213 ha detto:
			
		

> Fortunato... l'ultima volta che son venuti da me si son fermati a cena...
> 
> Cattivik


invece l'ultima volta che un rappresentante della polizia si è presentato da me si è fermato a dormire :rotfl::strepitoso:


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2214 ha detto:
			
		

> invece l'ultima volta che un rappresentante della polizia si è presentato da me si è fermato a dormire :rotfl::strepitoso:


Buongustaia...ti sei fatta _interrogare?_:mrgreen:


----------



## edwina (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2217 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongustaia...ti sei fatta _interrogare?_:mrgreen:


è iniziato tutto con una perquisizione corporale e poi... :sorriso2:


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2218 ha detto:
			
		

> è iniziato tutto con una perquisizione corporale e poi... :sorriso2:


:up::up:
ne è valsa la pena?
beh...direi che dalle faccine...è un gigantesco...si!!!
Io ricordo con ESTREMO piacere un poliziotto dell'antidroga di Roma che...mmmmhhhh.....


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2219 ha detto:
			
		

> :up::up:
> ne è valsa la pena?
> beh...direi che dalle faccine...è un gigantesco...si!!!
> Io ricordo con ESTREMO piacere *un poliziotto *dell'antidroga *di Roma *che...mmmmhhhh.....


pure io :mrgreen:


----------



## edwina (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2219 ha detto:
			
		

> :up::up:
> ne è valsa la pena?
> beh...direi che dalle faccine...è un gigantesco...si!!!
> Io ricordo con ESTREMO piacere un poliziotto dell'antidroga di Roma che...mmmmhhhh.....


ne vale la pena tuttora, quelle 4 volte all'anno che riesco a trovarmelo a distanza ravvicinata... non me lo faccio scappare


----------

